# χάι χούι: χαμός, χαβαλές, σαματάς [από τουρκ. hayhuy]



## nickel (Oct 4, 2009)

Το χούι (αυτό που βγαίνει μετά την ψυχή) είναι η βαθιά ριζωμένη συνήθεια, από τη τουρκική λέξη huy (με την ίδια σημασία), κατ' επέκταση η παραξενιά, η ιδιορρυθμία.

Το *χάι χούι*, όμως, σε εκφράσεις όπως «έγινε το χάι χούι», σημαίνει χαμός, χαβαλές, σαματάς, και από το διαδίκτυο πληροφορούμαι ότι μας ήρθε από την Κύπρο. Εκεί σταματά και η πληροφόρησή μου, και όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο, ας κάνει τον κόπο να το καταθέσει.

Με τον λεξιπλαστικό του τρόπο ο daeman έγραφε πριν 10 μέρες στο νήμα για τα σταζ:
Όσο για το *bus class*, έχω να προτείνω την εξής ερμηνεία: οι άνθρωποι "κατώτερης" () τάξης, που συνήθως στην Ελλάδα μετακινούνται με λεωφορείο, σε αντίθεση με τους *χάι-χούι** που κυκλοφορούν με ΙΧ (τζιπ, κατά προτίμηση). 
*χάι-χούι: θεσσαλικός ιδιωματισμός που περιγράφει όσους έχουν χάι χούγια.​Στη σημερινή Καθημερινή η Μαριάννα Τζιαντζή γράφει στην τακτική κυριακάτικη γωνιά της:
Όλοι και όλα μας λένε: αγόρασε αυτοκίνητο και πάλι νέο αυτοκίνητο. Χωρίς αυτοκίνητο δεν υπάρχεις, είσαι περιθώριο, είσαι «bus class» (και όχι basse classe), «σε αντίθεση με τους χάι-χούι που κυκλοφορούν με Ι.Χ. (τζιπ, κατά προτίμηση)», όπως μαθαίνουμε στο www.lexilogia.com, όπου μας εξηγούν ότι το «χάι-χούι» είναι θεσσαλικός ιδιωματισμός που περιγράφει αυτούς που έχουν «χάι γούγια», ακριβά γούστα. Με εξαίρεση το μετρό και τμήματα του προαστιακού, ο επιβάτης στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς αισθάνεται ταπεινωμένος, όχι ταπεινός.​Μαριάννα, βάζε και καμιά γελαστή φατσούλα (μα πότε θα τις καθιερώσουν οι εφημερίδες; ) γιατί αν αρχίσουμε να σπέρνουμε στις εφημερίδες τις λεξιπλασίες που γράφουν οι ζάζουλες και οι daeman αυτού του φόρουμ, θα φυτρώσουν δράκοι!


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2009)

Άσε την κοπέλλα στην ησυχία της, είχε αριθμό λέξεων να συμπληρώσει και προθεσμία παράδοσης ζόρικη (πώς να το βολέψεις με το ταξίδι για την ψήφο, π.χ.), τι να κάνει κι αυτή; 
Χώρια που δεν έχουμε εξερευνήσει την πιθανότητα να προέρχεται η λέξη από το hooey


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν αρχίσουμε να σπέρνουμε στις εφημερίδες τις λεξιπλασίες που γράφουν οι ζάζουλες και οι daeman αυτού του φόρουμ, θα φυτρώσουν δράκοι!


Δηλαδή εγώ τώρα πρέπει να κολακευτώ ή να πειραχτώ;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή εγώ τώρα πρέπει να κολακευτώ ή να πειραχτώ;



Καλημέρα σας, καλή τετραετία.

Dear Confused,

Το φόρουμ φιλοξενεί ουκ ολίγους γλωσσοπλάστες και γλωσσοακροβάτες, οι οποίοι στα χαλαρά νήματα (και όχι μόνο) καταθέτουν τις γλωσσικές εξάρσεις τους με τη συνοδεία μιας γελαστής φατσούλας, μην περάσει κανένας και πάρει κάτι στραβά και ψαχνόμαστε. Όταν κάποιος συντάκτης κειμένου σε άλλο χώρο, ψηφιακό ή έντυπο κ.λπ., βάζει το όνομα του τόπου δίπλα σε μια γλωσσική άποψη, πρέπει να προσέχει, εκτός από το κείμενο, να μεταφέρει και το κλίμα, έτσι που να μη δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις. Π.χ. δεν θα ήθελα να δω εκείνο το χιουμοριστικό επιχείρημά μου να αναπαράγεται αλλού σαν γνήσιο επιχείρημα. Στην παραπάνω διατύπωση, όταν μιλάω για ζάζουλες και daeman, εννοώ ότι έχετε κερδίσει επάξια τον τίτλο των πλέον δημιουργικών γλωσσοπλαστών του φόρουμ.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 6, 2009)

Σας επαναφέρω στο θέμα του νήματος! :)
Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μου, η έκφραση "χάι χούι" είναι οθωμανικής ή μάλλον περσικής προέλευσης. Στο τουρκο(+οθωμανο)αγγλικό Redhouse: hayhuy: P(ersian), loud and continued noise, tumult; confusion. Στο περσοαγγλικό Steingass: Noisy mirth, festivity, conviviality; make haste! be quick! hue and cry.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Είσαι κούκλος! Αυτό είναι. Δεν μου έκοψε να κοιτάξω το *hayhuy* στο τουρκικό μου (το οποίο λέει: 1. tumult, confusion. 2. _fig_. fruitless struggle).

It wasn't a fruitless struggle, after all.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2009)

άρα είναι μια λέξη, χαιχούι, κι όχι δύο


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> άρα είναι μια λέξη, χαιχούι, κι όχι δύο


Δεν ξέρω πώς το προφέρουν οι γείτονες, εμείς όμως το προφέρουμε με δύο τόνους, _χάι χούι_, γι' αυτό σωστά γράφεται με δύο λέξεις. Ενώ το _σουπερμάρκετ_, αν δεν το προφέρεις «εγγλέζικα» (δύο λέξεις, _σούπερ μάρκετ_), τότε καλύτερα να γράφεται με μία λέξη.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2009)

Έτσι όπως γράφεται στα περσικά είναι δύο λέξεις, hay u huy, "χάι και χούι", αλλά ο σύνδεσμος ("και", u ή vu)χάθηκε κάπου στην πορεία της γλώσσας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2009)

Για του (παρα)λόγου μου το... ψευδές, διευκρινίζω (και του λόγου μου):
Το επίμαχο απόσπασμα ήταν γραμμένο με λαδί χρώμα:
Όσο για το bus class, έχω να προτείνω την εξής ερμηνεία: οι άνθρωποι "κατώτερης" () τάξης, που συνήθως στην Ελλάδα μετακινούνται με λεωφορείο, σε αντίθεση με τους χάι-χούι* που κυκλοφορούν με ΙΧ (τζιπ, κατά προτίμηση).
*χάι-χούι: θεσσαλικός ιδιωματισμός που περιγράφει όσους έχουν χάι χούγια.
Επίσης:
Όντε θωρείς και γράφω γκρι
τσι σκέψεις αραδιάζω,
κι αν τη γραφή τη δεις *λαδί,*
τότε κρυφά καγχάζω.

Το χαιχούι χρησιμοποιείται εδώ στη Θεσσαλία πράγματι με την έννοια του σαματά, της ταραχής, του σάλου, του hullabaloo & ballyhoo (που λένε αλλού), όπως ακριβώς μας πληροφορεί ο Νίκελ και τεκμηριώνει ο Μαρίνος. Το χρησιμοποίησα σαν αφορμή για μια εσκεμμένη, χιουμοριστική παρετυμολογία, ειρωνική για όσους έχουν αδικαιολόγητα ακριβά γούστα.

Και τώρα, τι να κάνω;
1. Να κόψω τις χιουμοριστικές παρενθέσεις; 
Μόνο αν με προγκήξετε (ή με αποκλείσετε), οπότε θα αφαιρέσω το dae- και θα μείνω σκέτος man (που καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει). Μπορώ, βέβαια, να τις μετριάσω λίγο, αλλά γι' αυτό προτιμώ να ζητήσω τη γνώμη σας.
2. Να ζητήσω αγανακτισμένος τη δημοσίευση κάποιας διευκρίνισης;
Αν το δούμε δεοντολογικά, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Νίκελ στο #1:
Μαριάννα, βάζε και καμιά γελαστή φατσούλα (μα πότε θα τις καθιερώσουν οι εφημερίδες; ) γιατί αν αρχίσουμε να σπέρνουμε στις εφημερίδες τις λεξιπλασίες που γράφουν οι ζάζουλες και οι daeman αυτού του φόρουμ, θα φυτρώσουν δράκοι!
και στο #4:
Όταν κάποιος συντάκτης κειμένου σε άλλο χώρο, ψηφιακό ή έντυπο κ.λπ., βάζει το όνομα του τόπου δίπλα σε μια γλωσσική άποψη, πρέπει να προσέχει, εκτός από το κείμενο, να μεταφέρει και το κλίμα, έτσι που να μη δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις.
Και όντας σχολαστικός από τη φύση μου, επισημαίνω και μια άλλη αβλεψία: www.lexilogia.com αντί για το σωστό www.lexilogia.gr. Σ' αυτό, βέβαια, βοηθούν και τα σύγχρονα προγράμματα ιστοπεριήγησης, που ανακατευθύνουν αυτόματα στη σωστή διεύθυνση.
3. Να το αγνοήσω, με το σκεπτικό που συζητήθηκε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4315 ;

Με ενδιαφέρει ειλικρινά η άποψή σας και λυπάμαι πολύ που άθελά μου έγινα αφορμή να δυσφημιστεί έμμεσα η Λεξιλογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> Με ενδιαφέρει ειλικρινά η άποψή σας και λυπάμαι πολύ που άθελά μου έγινα αφορμή να δυσφημιστεί έμμεσα η Λεξιλογία.



Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει δυσφήμιση για τη Λεξιλογία. Θα 'πρεπε ίσως να κολακευτούμε για τη ραγδαία αυξανόμενη εμβέλεια της (ναι, και το κύρος της)· δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, έχουμε κοντά-κοντά επίσης το (χάρη και στον _σαραντ_ και τον _οπουτζή)_ διεθνές πλέον νήμα για τις γριες τους Ηρακλήδες, αλλά και τη σύνοψη της συζήτησής μας για τα σταζ από άλλο φόρουμ.

Ίσως θα 'πρεπε να έχουμε κάπου στην πρώτη σελίδα ένα disclaimer μια προειδοποίηση για τα χρώματα που χρησιμοποιούμε και για τη σημασία τους, αλλά και πάλι βρε αδελφέ, στο Ιντερνέτι βρίσκεσαι, πονηρέψου κι εσύ λίγο που τα βλέπεις όλα ζουγραφιστά με ωραία χρώματα και δεν υποπτεύεσαι καν ότι μπορεί και να υπάρχει μέθοδος στην τρέλα μας!

Τέλος, εκτιμώ ότι τα περί αλλαγής του ψευδωνυμου daeman είναι προσχηματικά επειδή θέλεις τώρα ξαφνικά να μου γίνεις daemon... :) (με λαδί και με φατσούλα είναι, τον πειράζω αν δεν το καταλάβατε...)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> Με ενδιαφέρει ειλικρινά η άποψή σας και λυπάμαι πολύ που άθελά μου έγινα αφορμή να δυσφημιστεί έμμεσα η Λεξιλογία.


Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον αποπάνω κύριο δόκτορα, και ήθελα επίσης να πω ότι αφού αντιγράφει κανείς από φόρουμ, καλό είναι ή να διασταυρώνει αυτά που λέγονται ή να βάζει μια δήλωση αποποίησης ευθύνης για να είναι καλυμμένος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> 1. Να κόψω τις χιουμοριστικές παρενθέσεις;



Αν ήταν να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε σάιτ με αποκλειστικά σοβαρές αναφορές στα γλωσσικά και σάιτ με αποκλειστικά χιουμοριστικές, θα διάλεγα το δεύτερο. Οι χιουμοριστικές προσεγγίσεις, όταν δεν είναι χυδαίες, είναι πάντα ένα σκαλοπάτι πάνω από τις σοβαρές.



daeman said:


> 3. Να το αγνοήσω, με το σκεπτικό που συζητήθηκε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4315 ;



Ναι. Το νήμα το άνοιξα για όποιον θα έρθει εδώ να παραπονεθεί. Βλακεία μου. Θα έπρεπε να αφήσω πρώτα να γραφτούν μέλη 6.538 διαμαρτυρόμενοι.


ΥΓ.: Ίσως δεν το παρεξήγησε η Μαριάννα Τζιαντζή, θεωρώ ότι τα ελληνικά της δεν επιτρέπουν τέτοιες παρεξηγήσεις· απλώς δεν το «σηματοδότησε» σωστά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

+1........


----------

